# Children and contact sports- split from FORCE



## cld617 (1 Sep 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> No one is suggesting we practice getting concussions.  THAT is ridiculous.  However, what folks are saying is that proper training is crucial to avoiding concussions.  Remember that we play these games for fun. The thrill, the adrenaline rush, the challenge and the "danger" are all part of what make them fun.  I was gutted as a 10 year old when they told me I could no longer body-check in hockey.  By the time I was allowed to do it again, I'd lost all my skills and I lost interest.  It took be 24 years to get back into non-contact hockey.  I can't help but think that instead of banning checking, they would have done us a lot more good by training us properly.  My rugby experience certainly attests to this.  I spent 25 seasons in the front row with no concussions and  the number of times I've had to leave the field for injury in those 25 seasons can be counted on one hand.  Training and fitness are key.



And I never suggested you're practicing getting them, but they're an unavoidable part of contact sport no matter how well you train to connect with other players properly. It's only "crucial" because you create an environment where contact is necessary, remove that requirement and that so called crucial element is no longer there. You're also not avoiding concussions by practicing proper technique, you're limiting the likelihood of a severe one and you're lessening the severity of minor ones. Two bodies colliding results in brain trauma full stop, I don't care how well you think you're avoiding it. You provided some benefits yes, but they're only beneficial to serve further contact in that particular sport, it's a part of the game with has little to no carryover into other aspects of life that other parts of the game DO have. It's a risk/reward scenario, and the rewards are in no way significant enough for the risks.


----------



## brihard (1 Sep 2019)

cld617 said:
			
		

> And I never suggested you're practicing getting them, but they're an unavoidable part of contact sport no matter how well you train to connect with other players properly. It's only "crucial" because you create an environment where contact is necessary, remove that requirement and that so called crucial element is no longer there. You're also not avoiding concussions by practicing proper technique, you're limiting the likelihood of a severe one and you're lessening the severity of minor ones. Two bodies colliding results in brain trauma full stop, I don't care how well you think you're avoiding it. You provided some benefits yes, but they're only beneficial to serve further contact in that particular sport, it's a part of the game with has little to no carryover into other aspects of life that other parts of the game DO have. It's a risk/reward scenario, and the rewards are in no way significant enough for the risks.



You've replied to the wrong thread, methinks.


----------



## ballz (1 Sep 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You've replied to the wrong thread, methinks.



No, they're just a bit late replying to the last page. We could use a thread split for "Discussion on contact sports for kids."



			
				cld617 said:
			
		

> It's a risk/reward scenario, and the rewards are in no way significant enough for the risks.



That's a great opinion, you should employ that when deciding how to parent your own child, not everyone else's.


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You've replied to the wrong thread, methinks.



See Reply #1198 on page 48.


----------



## cld617 (1 Sep 2019)

ballz said:
			
		

> That's a great opinion, you should employ that when deciding how to parent your own child, not everyone else's.



The discussion was regarding contact in team sports, where multiple children get together and crash into each other. If you think stating facts regarding the potential harm done by exposing children to concussion encroaches on a parents right to parent their children then I'm sorry you cannot look at this objectively. I'm not telling you what you can do with your child, I'm sharing an opinion on what a group of children should be partaking in.


----------



## brihard (1 Sep 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> See Reply #1198 on page 48.



Would you mind splitting the sidebar off the FORCE discussion?


----------



## ballz (1 Sep 2019)

cld617 said:
			
		

> The discussion was regarding contact in team sports,



I am aware, I was / am partaking in the discussion.



			
				cld617 said:
			
		

> If you think stating facts regarding the potential harm done by exposing children to concussion...



Is that what you were doing? It looked to me like you were taking the position that children shouldn't be allowed to play contact sports.



			
				cld617 said:
			
		

> I'm not telling you what you can do with your child, I'm sharing an opinion on what a group of children should be partaking in.



Great, as long as that's all you are doing. Your posts came across as advocating that contact sports for minors should be banned.


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Would you mind splitting the sidebar off the FORCE discussion?



ok


----------

